# Mỡ bụng tiêu biến nhờ uống cốc nước thần kỳ này



## vietmom (27/4/18)

*Một vóc dáng đẹp thì cần không có mỡ bụng. Nhiều bạn gái tìm cách giảm eo bằng đủ phương pháp nhưng chưa đạt hiệu quả. Hãy thử uống cốc nước này bạn sẽ bất ngờ về sự thay đổi vòng eo của mình.*

*Nguyên liệu làm cốc nước ép thần kỳ giúp giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả*
250ml nước ép cà chua.
60ml nước cốt chanh.
7g bột gừng.
3,5 - 7g hạt tiêu xay.
1 cọng cần tây.




*Cách làm nước ép giúp giảm eo hiệu quả*
Bạn hãy cho tất cả nguyên liệu vào máy xay trừ 1 cọng cần tây, rồi xay nhuyễn. Đổ sinh tố vào một cốc cao cổ và đặt cọng cần tây cứng để trang trí và đảo sinh tố thay thìa.

*Cách dùng:*
Mỗi ngày chỉ cần uống 3 cốc sinh tố này vào sau mỗi bữa ăn. Bạn cũng có thể cho thêm đá viên hay để sinh tố trong tủ lạnh để giúp cốc sinh tố này ngon hơn.

Bạn cũng có thể làm nhiều để uống dần trong 2 ngày và tiết kiệm thời gian, nhưng phải bảo quản chúng trong tủ lạnh. Bên cạnh đó, để tăng hiệu quả giảm mỡ bụng, bạn nên uống sinh tố này thường xuyên và kết hợp với một chế độ ăn kiêng cụ thể.

_Nguồn:  Theo Phương Vũ (GDVN)_


----------

